# Shooting professional sports (NHL) with a DSLR - access denied!



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

So last night I was all excited because I add ring seat to an NHL game in Montreal so I thought lets bring the 5D mkII with my 135mm and take some cool shots right! I see so many sports pictures being posted here that I thought this would be fun!

Well when I got to the door the security denied me access to the sport center because my camera has detachable lens (the G1X would have been handy!)! The guy was fairly rude so I could not figure out why except that I was not a certified journalist. So I had to bring back the camera to the car and come back empty handed to get in :-[ !

Is it like this for all professional sports? What is your experience shooting pro sports? Do we need some kind of accreditation or did I just stumble onto a bad security person?


_...by the way two rows down from me was a professional photographer using his Nikon D3s though ... _


----------



## RC (Jan 19, 2012)

That really sucks, especially with good seats like those. No problem with MLB games, at least in Phoenix. I've taken my 7D with 70-200 plus 1.4 extender to several Diamondback games both at Chase Field and Talking Stick facilities (regular season and spring training fields). 

My guess is, it's facility rules as apposed to league rules. Haven't tried NHL, NFL, or NBA.


----------



## darylsch (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem in Kansas City for MLB, but according to gate policies for the NFL in KC, cameras with detachable lenses are not allowed so I didn't try it.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't shoot sports, but I cover celebrity/fashion events here in Japan and media access is arranged 1-2 months in advance so press cards can be issued to those mags/agencies deemed OK. I think it's extreme here compared to other places, but turning up anywhere with pro looking gear and no authorised press card means no access.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 19, 2012)

JR said:


> Is it like this for all professional sports? What is your experience shooting pro sports? Do we need some kind of accreditation or did I just stumble onto a bad security person?



I know it's the same in Winnipeg with Jets games. Only those with accreditation (pretty well all media, team, or NHL photogs) can bring DSLRs in. Apparently the NHL has fairly strict guidelines as to how the images can be used. I've never tried taking my DSLR to a CFL game, although I think the policy is the same there. Interestingly enough, I went to a San Diego Charger game this past fall and they let me take my DLSR in; in hindsight I'm not sure if it's allowed or if the security person who checked my bag just didn't know.


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

darylsch said:


> No problem in Kansas City for MLB, but according to gate policies for the NFL in KC, cameras with detachable lenses are not allowed so I didn't try it.





RC said:


> That really sucks, especially with good seats like those. No problem with MLB games, at least in Phoenix. I've taken my 7D with 70-200 plus 1.4 extender to several Diamondback games both at Chase Field and Talking Stick facilities (regular season and spring training fields).
> 
> My guess is, it's facility rules as apposed to league rules. Haven't tried NHL, NFL, or NBA.



You guys might be right here. Maybe it is more facility rules related then the sport's league. I will check with the sport center for next time. The game was bad so at least it would have made it more fun shooting pictures ...


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> I know it's the same in Winnipeg with Jets games. Only those with accreditation (pretty well all media, team, or NHL photogs) can bring DSLRs in. Apparently the NHL has fairly strict guidelines as to how the images can be used. I've never tried taking my DSLR to a CFL game, although I think the policy is the same there. Interestingly enough, I went to a San Diego Charger game this past fall and they let me take my DLSR in; in hindsight I'm not sure if it's allowed or if the security person who checked my bag just didn't know.



Bummer then! Interesting how our Canadian based arena experience seem the same while you and darylsch were able to bring on in US based arena (Kansas City and San Diego). I would have thought US arena would have more strick rules then Canadian ones...

In anycase, I will know for next time! Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## baks5523 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've shot a number of times at San Francisco Giants games with no issues at all. In fact the last time I went I had a fairly good sized kit in my pack (2 bodies and 3 lenses). The security didn't bat an eye at me, all they wanted to make sure of is that I didn't have a weapon or alcohol in my bag. 

I was also looking into going to the 49ers playoff game this weekend and the stadium information for Candlestick Park says cameras, still and video are ok as long as you don't bring in mono pods or tripods. It didn't say anything about specific types of cameras(interchangeable glass).

However, I did run into problems trying to get into a college football game (Fresno State) with my 7d+70-200mm. Seems like as soon as the security guard saw the white lens I was deemed a "no go". Even though the stadium rules that I checked prior said camera's were ok.

It's tough to say what's allowed and whats not. I'm starting to think that it may boil down to who the security guard is when you enter the stadium.


----------



## katwil (Jan 19, 2012)

Last year I went to MLB games in Philadelphia, Milwaukee, Pittsburgh, Cleveland, and Arlington. I had no issues with my 40D + battery pack and either my 200 f/2.8L or 24-105L. A small factor in getting the 200 f/2.8L is that it doesn’t draw the attention that a white L would, but if the OP had an issue with a 135…


----------



## Mikester (Jan 19, 2012)

I took my Rebel to a Washington Nationals game (MLB) and security measured my 55-250mm lens against a dollar bill. Since it was shorter than a dollar bill it wasn't considered a professional zoom and I was allowed to use it.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoot I used to go to NCAA football games with my camera gear without any problem, but about 2-3 years ago, I got stopped bringing in my 7d (right after I bought the damn camera) and lens... I was told I would need to obtain press credentials to bring that in. This was going to a UNR vs Texas Tech game... I complained to the university staff after the game and they said NCAA rules stipulate anything with a detachable lens (rebels on up) was not allowed without press credentials and there were too many unauthorized photos being taken to track and monitor, hence the new rules. 

I kinda feel like starting a new blog page and requesting a press pass from the university as being a professional photographer with a website dealing with their school... Wonder if it will work haha.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 19, 2012)

JR said:


> So last night I was all excited because I add ring seat to an NHL game in Montreal so I thought lets bring the 5D mkII with my 135mm and take some cool shots right! I see so many sports pictures being posted here that I thought this would be fun!
> 
> Well when I got to the door the security denied me access to the sport center because my camera has detachable lens (the G1X would have been handy!)! The guy was fairly rude so I could not figure out why except that I was not a certified journalist. So I had to bring back the camera to the car and come back empty handed to get in :-[ !
> 
> ...



JR, check the venue website for your NHL team. I know in the DC area, the Verizon Center (where Caps games are held) has specific rules laid out for general events, concerts, NHL games, and NBA games (each set of rules is slightly different). last time I checked, for Caps games we can bring in DSLRs with interchangeable lenses provided the lens + camera body together are less than 10" in length. however, it's very stadium-specific. I know I had no problem bringing a 500mm sigma lens on a 30D into Camden Yards a couple years back, but then again I was in the cheap seats so it wasn't like I was going to have anything newsworthy.

if the stated rules differ from what was told to you at the gate, I suggest next time you print the actual statement from the website and bring it with you.

that, and/or ... it's time to buy a G1X


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am not surprised. Most arenas will have signs stating no cameras or recording devices. 

For Hockey especially, if you are down low, there are really only a few places you can shoot well where there are cut-outs in the glass to put your lens through so you don't get reflection and distortion... Hence also a reason for hockey why they prefer point and shoots for non-credentialed shooters if they let you in. 

A lot of it all depends on the security, arena and dumb luck a lot of times. Have heard many stories in Boston with people having similar issues as well as have seen many fan shot images that are from DSLR with long lenses.


----------



## hippoeater (Jan 19, 2012)

I went to the Cleveland Browns vs Baltimore Ravens game last year in Cleveland and I had no issues carrying in my 5DMarkII and Nikon 85 1.4.

I recently went to a Cavs game about 2 weeks ago...I was kinda apprehensive since I now have the 70-200mm f2.8 is usm II and it's xbox huge. No problems tho! 

Did you check the stadiums guidelines before you headed out? I never have, I just assume that it's alright to bring a camera to a sporting event like these, but maybe it's a stadium specific rule?


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Did you check the stadiums guidelines before you headed out? I never have, I just assume that it's alright to bring a camera to a sporting event like these, but maybe it's a stadium specific rule?



No I did not. I guess it was stupid of me not doing so however :-[ 



kubelik said:


> JR, check the venue website for your NHL team.



I guess this is a very good suggestion you guys bring here. I will make sure to do that going forward. I guess the reason this never crossed my mind was those tickets were season tickets I get access to all the time so it was not the first time I went there. Just the first time I thought of bringing my camera. It'll teach me not to check the website first. I will try going back before the end of the season (Montreal will miss the playoof for sure so not too many home game left!)...and if there is no way to bring my DSLR, well maybe I will give the G1X a try!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread made me email the organizers of the London Olympics to check on their rules..... I was lucky enough to get tickets to a couple of events and will be seriously annoyed if they won't let me bring my camera....


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 19, 2012)

JR, I've read a number of posts about this issue on other forums and as the other posters have indicated it does vary from venue to venue and sport to sport. But, in general for whatever reason arenas in Canada seem to have more restrictive policies.


----------



## iversingh (Jan 19, 2012)

You are right, i ran into the same issue when i went to a Warriors game last year. I wanted to shoot with my 70-200 lens but according to their policy they do not allow lenses with more than 3' inches in length. Every sport has different rules.
FYI
Here is a link for the NBA Guidelines.

http://www.caseymacphoto.com/nbaarenacamerapolicies


----------



## brianwallace21 (Jan 19, 2012)

I can verify (as a fellow NHL fan) that there is no league policy and the policy is set by the team in consultation with the facility. For example, in Buffalo (First Niagara Center) the policy for the Sabres games is different than it is for concerts:

http://www.firstniagaracenter.com/guide.asp

In the case of the Sabres, as long as you don't obstruct the view (so bringing the EF 1200 f5.6 along is out of the question) you can bring whatever you want.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 19, 2012)

Professional sports are all businesses -- and in it for the money. I had no trouble at a Phillies game last year with a white 70-200, but I know it's their game and their rules so my expectations are low. (I ended up having a lot more fun taking pictures of drenched people waiting out the rain delay!)

For me, it's easier and more rewarding to take pictures at high school games, even little league. I think such pictures are usually better.


----------



## Jim K (Jan 19, 2012)

Mikester said:


> I took my Rebel to a Washington Nationals game (MLB) and security measured my 55-250mm lens against a dollar bill. Since it was shorter than a dollar bill it wasn't considered a professional zoom and I was allowed to use it.



The Nationals spring training stadium is here in Viera, FL and until last year it was OK to shoot with my 100-400 on a 50D or 7D. Last year they started a "six inch" rule. Good thing I had my lighter 70-200 f/4 IS with the 1.4X in my pocket. I guess it was close enough to 6" to get in. I'm thinking of telling my wife that I need a 70-300 L because of the new rule ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 19, 2012)

JR said:


> hippoeater said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check the stadiums guidelines before you headed out? I never have, I just assume that it's alright to bring a camera to a sporting event like these, but maybe it's a stadium specific rule?
> ...


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

dilbert said:


> I wonder how the "no detachable lens" rule will apply - or if it does get applied - to small mirrorless cameras with detachable lenses?



For sure they would need to adjst for that. I just could see them refusing a small camera because it is detachable lens! Then again I am sure they have not thought about it yet!


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

Body in 1 pocket, lens in the other is also a good suggestion Brina! I wouder if a zellus security guard would think I pulling a fast one on him ... assuning he knows how to put both togethers! - lol

Now I would also love to shoot at school game venue but given my daughter is only 2 years old, I have a long to go there


----------



## Imagination_landB (Jan 19, 2012)

JR said:


> So last night I was all excited because I add ring seat to an NHL game in Montreal so I thought lets bring the 5D mkII with my 135mm and take some cool shots right! I see so many sports pictures being posted here that I thought this would be fun!
> [/i]


I read the bell center rules juste before I had to go and i'm glad I did. In every single arena around the league(I thinl, maybe just here in canada..) if you don't have a media pass you can't bring your dslr stuff. I went To an Mtl Alouettes game this years and had ni problem to bring my camera , same for L'impact.. but I don't know now, they are in MLS this year.. I also went to a Blue Jays game and again no problem with my Dslr.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Jan 19, 2012)

Narcolepsy said:


> This thread made me email the organizers of the London Olympics to check on their rules..... I was lucky enough to get tickets to a couple of events and will be seriously annoyed if they won't let me bring my camera....


 Hope for you it's gone to be ok! that would be a big disapointment for such a big event


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim K said:


> Mikester said:
> 
> 
> > I took my Rebel to a Washington Nationals game (MLB) and security measured my 55-250mm lens against a dollar bill. Since it was shorter than a dollar bill it wasn't considered a professional zoom and I was allowed to use it.
> ...



That makes sense to me. 

I was denied access with a DSLR at a few events. It makes a high quality pocket camera an important thing sometimes...


----------



## daltech (Jan 19, 2012)

First and foremost JR, GO HABS GO !!

Seriously, you should have informed yourself AHEAD of time, never 'assume' 

I am from the Ottawa area (still a HABS fan though !), and on January 2nd my 5 years old was on the Scotia Bank Place ice at 4pm for an hour, I was allowed to bring my 40D and my 70-200mm f/2.8 II USM to take shots of him and my older son (ref) from the Sens' bench where they sat. When their hour was over, the security guard behind me, warned me that I wasn't allowed that 'lens/camera' at the game that evening, as it was considered professional gear, my understanding in Ottawa is the same, no detachable lens.

Bernard


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

daltech said:


> First and foremost JR, GO HABS GO !!
> 
> Seriously, you should have informed yourself AHEAD of time, never 'assume'
> 
> ...



You are right I should have for sure! I just never thought of my 5D with a 135 lens as a monterous camera that I need permission to use no matter where I went - naively of course!

As far as GO HABS GO - this season I am afraid we are dead in the water, so we can focus on picture taking instead ...


----------



## wireplanner (Jan 19, 2012)

One thing I hate is the "no professional cameras allowed" or "no detectable lens" .
I bought the new SX40 HS to solve this problem. It`s got the reach and the IQ is better than I thought 
it would be. It not the same as my 7D and 70-200, but it works.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 19, 2012)

I attend the games of my pro soccer team and have been allowed field access several times because of my BWL (Big White Lens). But pro Soccer here is like triple A baseball in other places, they are happy to have people show up period.

That said, try out your local semi-pro teams, college teams and high school. I don't live near triple AAA teams anymore, but when I did, I had no problem getting in with gear. 

Make contacts and inquiries ahead of time. Join something so thou can say you are a part of something. The ____photo club... Heck, find a local newspaper and ask to be an unpaid intern/staffer.


----------



## markIVantony (Jan 19, 2012)

Unfortunately you do have to check the venues. Here's an example:
- camera body cannot exceed 3" in length/depth
- detachable lenses must be less than 5 inches long and 3.5 in diameter
- combined camera/lens must be 8" or less in overall length
- all other attachments are prohibited including wide angle lenses!

Care to guess why wide-angle lenses are prohibited?


----------



## photophreek (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlike other major league sports (MLB, NFL, NBA), the NHL owns all the photo/video rights in each of the arenas in the league. If I remember correctly, these rules are stated on the ticket. So it's not the venue that is imposing the photo rules but the league. It doesn't matter what type of camera you are bringing into the arena.


----------



## JR (Jan 19, 2012)

photophreek said:


> Unlike other major league sports (MLB, NFL, NBA), the NHL owns all the photo/video rights in each of the arenas in the league. If I remember correctly, these rules are stated on the ticket. So it's not the venue that is imposing the photo rules but the league. It doesn't matter what type of camera you are bringing into the arena.



AT least in the Montreal arena they actually let you in with any small non-DSLR camera (point and shoot basically) - and if you think about it that make sense because if they were to forbid that they might as well forbit an iPhone as well! So I guess we are allowed candid pictures of the fans and your friends with you and maybe a candid picture of a player if you are lucky unought to be sitting close, but nothing that can give a "professional look" which would compete with the accredited photographer by the NHL...

What is funny is that this morning on the local radio I kept hearing about some pictures that were taken yesterday by supposidly one of the best sport photographer in Montreal, and the guy was sitting next two rows from me yesterday during the game. I would have gotten great shots...lesson learn in any case. This is an interesting topic.

I certainly learned a lot from all the response!


----------



## karminator (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim K said:


> Mikester said:
> 
> 
> > I took my Rebel to a Washington Nationals game (MLB) and security measured my 55-250mm lens against a dollar bill. Since it was shorter than a dollar bill it wasn't considered a professional zoom and I was allowed to use it.
> ...



Too funny 8)


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 20, 2012)

Not Sports - but -

Disney theme parks have had security bag-check rules that prohibit long lenses and tripods. Interpretation tends to vary depending on calls by the security personnel. 

The suspected reason for the ban on long lenses has been paparazzi concerns when celebrities are in the park. 

The tripod issue tends to vary more and likely related to crowding issues; I had no problem bringing a Manfrotto 055 in over the early December; but not so sure that would be good around New Years.


----------



## lynx0069 (Jan 20, 2012)

longtime lurker, decided to reply to this thread since it is a good one 
i have been to numerous blue jays games at the skydome (it is NOT rogers center) and have never had a problem getting my gripped XSi, and 100-400L past security in a backpack, they ask me to open it all up for inspection, and the most comments i get is wow, nice lens.
i have also taken same setup into ivor wynne for ticats games and once again, never a problen.
a friend at work is going to the alumni game this week end at ivor wynne with his XSi, and my 100-400, hope they let him in lol


----------



## daniemare (Jan 20, 2012)

quote author JR
I wonder how the "no detachable lens" rule will apply - or if it does get applied - to small mirrorless cameras with detachable lenses?

quote author dilbert
For sure they would need to adjst for that. I just could see them refusing a small camera because it is detachable lens! Then again I am sure they have not thought about it yet!

At the Calgary flames venue my T1i and lens (not big and definitely not white) was not allowed because of the interchangeable lens rule. I took it with for memories photo's (17-50 F2.8) as it was our first hockey game and would never have been able to get action shots with it. However, my wife's GF3 with intergangible lens was fine - because the security guard said P&S cameras are allowed.

So next time I will take the "P&S" with a longer lens (14-140) in another pocket because don't worry, P&Shoots are allowed.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 20, 2012)

JR said:


> AT least in the Montreal arena they actually let you in with any small non-DSLR camera (point and shoot basically)



Same goes here. Here's the policy of the MTS Centre (keeping in mind the company that owns the arena owns the Jets):

*Cameras*
_Professional cameras are prohibited at all events in MTS Centre unless accompanied by appropriate facility media credentials. Video cameras and audio recorders are also prohibited unless specifically approved. MTS Centre will not check cameras for guests at events that cameras are prohibited, and they must therefore be taken back to vehicles or surrendered. Still (non-professional) cameras are allowed for Winnipeg Jets hockey games and certain other events (the use of flash is prohibited). If unsure of camera policy for an event, please check in advance._

What's vague in this policy is what defines a "professional camera", but for all intensive purposes it includes all DSLRs in their eyes. Even though the new G1X is pushing some of the DSLRs for quality based on what I've read here. I think it's because it is easy to tell low paid/part time security people, if it has a detachable lens and a DSLR body it's not allowed.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 20, 2012)

When I was working on a project assignment in Seattle last year I wanted to watch a match of the Seahawks. As I was planning to bring my 400F2.8 on a monopod I did send them an inquiry beforehand if that would be allowed. It wasn't, here's what I got as a reply:

_Hi Michael, 

Thank you for your email and support. The following is our camera policy; 

Personal photography is permitted at Qwest Field provided the images are for personal use only; however, any audio or video recording is in violation of the National Football League. Photographic support tools that may interfere with others' enjoyment of the game (tripods, professional lenses - larger than 200 mm, etc.) are not permitted in the stadium.

For more information on stadium policies you can view our stadium guide online at http://www.seahawks.com/gameday/stadium-guide/gameday-policies.html.

Sincerely,

Seattle Seahawks/CenturyLink Field Customer Service
(888) NFL-HAWK
12 Seahawks Way
Renton, WA 98056_


----------



## kenjancef (Jan 20, 2012)

Mike,

So they say "larger than 200mm..." So could you have taken a 70-200 and not get in trouble? It's not larger than 200mm...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 20, 2012)

Right, but that would have meant buying very expensive tickets to sit as close to the pitch as possible to capture a lot of detail. Smuggling in an 1.4X would have slowed it down too much, wouldn't have been able to freeze any motion in the pics.
So eventually I did not go to the match but was working on some inportant document instead which made my client happy but not me... ;-)


----------



## kimloris (Jan 20, 2012)

I confirm that I could bring my 70-200 4L at the NFL game in Seattle (Seahawks vs Cardinals) last September.
My backpack was of course inspected by security but they were looking for weapons and drinks (all drinks are forbidden except factory sealed bottled water).

The only "issue" I had was when I tried to walk in the stadium to have different shooting angles (and go closer), security told me that I could take pictures from my seat but that I was not allowed to walk around (and even less allowed to stand in the stairs).
Too bad, I was seating really far up in the stadium.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 20, 2012)

kimloris said:


> I confirm that I could bring my 70-200 4L at the NFL game in Seattle (Seahawks vs Cardinals) last September.
> My backpack was of course inspected by security but they were looking for weapons and drinks (all drinks are forbidden except factory sealed bottled water).
> 
> The only "issue" I had was when I tried to walk in the stadium to have different shooting angles (and go closer), security told me that I could take pictures from my seat but that I was not allowed to walk around (and even less allowed to stand in the stairs).
> Too bad, I was seating really far up in the stadium.



Wow, so my experience at the Charger game wasn't a fluke. I'll certainly have to check the next time I go to a NFL game.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the answer I got from the Olympics: :'(

Thank you for contacting London 2012 about your query.

Spectators will be free to take photographs inside London 2012 venues, however flash photography may be restricted at some events. 

LOCOG has yet to finalise the spectator filming and photography guidelines. As with other large sporting events there may be restrictions for spectators on the size of lenses permitted into venues. We are working on guidelines and will publish them in good time for the 2012 Games so everyone attending is clear on the policy and can enjoy the events.

Kind regards,

Atiqul
London 2012 team


----------



## candyman (Jan 23, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> Photographic support tools that may interfere with others' enjoyment of the game (tripods, *professional lenses - larger than 200 mm, etc.) are not permitted in the stadium.*



So that is why I use a crop 1.6 (7D) for those events


----------



## funkboy (Jan 24, 2012)

The North Sea Jazz Festival at the biggest concert venue in Holland (Ahoy Arena) states the following:

"You can bring a small camera. Only when you are accredited as a press photographer it’s allowed to bring professional photo / film cameras to the festival."

Nice and vague. So the first year I went I had the GF carry my trusty old S2IS (got to love a camera that runs on AA batts) and Pana LX3 in her handbag, and I left my 40D & L glass at home & took a small prime mounted on her 350D in my satchel, with her 55-250IS crammed inside my folded-up bike poncho.

Of course once I got in I saw a dozens of people carrying 5DIIs and various 70-200s in the open with no press cred or photo pass whatsoever, ho-hum. Still got plenty of good shots & movies anyway. There were certainly a few performances where photos by anyone without press cred were strictly forbidden, & the ushers were enforcing it (mostly the shows with assigned seats you had to pay extra admission for though).


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

One thing for sure with all this experience and the response of everyone here I am more and more considering the G1X for these occasion where I will not be allowed to bring my 5D (and soon to be 1DX I hope!)...

I have some ticket ring side ticket on the way for March so I hope the G1X will arrive to my door before then


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 24, 2012)

JR - Pls keep us posted on the G1X and using it for such events when you get it. It's a camera I have on my radar for just such a purpose, but I think it's more on next Christmas' radar, as I like you plan on getting the 1DX and that will put a good dent in my photography account.


----------



## Fandongo (Jan 24, 2012)

Any wagers on how long until iPhones are banned?


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> JR - Pls keep us posted on the G1X and using it for such events when you get it. It's a camera I have on my radar for just such a purpose, but I think it's more on next Christmas' radar, as I like you plan on getting the 1DX and that will put a good dent in my photography account.



Will do!



Fandongo said:


> Any wagers on how long until iPhones are banned?



I dont think they will ban iPhone (or at least hope not)! This would be very hard for them to implement. I would not accept going to a game if I cannot bring my phone and be reached in case of emergency. Unless an iPhone allows you to take DSLR graded pictures I think we are fine for now!


----------



## eeek (Jan 24, 2012)

I am a photographer for an arena management group. I get asked this a lot. Usually, the venue rules are lenses less than 6 inches. However, the artist or sports event may set their own rules. Tie that with security who may be applying rules and it gets odd. So where your friend was able get their camera in with a 70-200 lens, you may be stopped with a small compact. I’ve seen folks whip out an SLR during concerts and get much better pictures than I did in my three songs. I’ve shot a lot of other places, stadiums and places and the rules are up and down. I would suggest you reach out to where you are going and ask. Stinks that you had those great seats and were able to take pics. Sadly, I am willing to bet that if you went there three more times, you’d get three different suggestions. Now it looks like you have a great reason to buy a G12!!!


----------



## katwil (Mar 29, 2012)

I wanted to resuscitate this topic for a couple reasons. First, I had no issue visiting most of the AZ Spring Training sites this year with my 5Dii/ 40D bodies (both with battery grips) and my 35-350L.

The second part of this post is a question about what the optimum camera would be for sporting events if the non-interchangeable lens camera restrictions become more prevalent. My preference would likely be the G1X, cropping down in post-process, rather than one of the mega zooms. But I have no experience with the G1X and almost none with the mega zooms. I’m assuming I will be at least 150 feet from my subjects, and most of these events will take place with sufficient artificial lighting for television.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 30, 2012)

JR said:


> So last night I was all excited because I add ring seat to an NHL game in Montreal so I thought lets bring the 5D mkII with my 135mm and take some cool shots right! I see so many sports pictures being posted here that I thought this would be fun!
> 
> Well when I got to the door the security denied me access to the sport center because my camera has detachable lens (the G1X would have been handy!)! The guy was fairly rude so I could not figure out why except that I was not a certified journalist. So I had to bring back the camera to the car and come back empty handed to get in :-[ !
> 
> ...



It really depends upon the sport and the stadium.

Red Bulls soccer bans everything and anything. Philadelphia Union allows in DSLR with lenses as large as 70-300L.

NCAA D1 Women's College Cup and NCAA ACC Women's Tournament Soccer banned even rebels with pancake lenses these days, even friends and family and fellow students, no go, pretty ridiculous I mean it's college sports let the people have their fun, isn't that what college is supposed to be about? and it's not even like they are the big revenue sports basketball and football are. While OTOH at Yankee Stadium they allow in DSLR without issue and you see 70-200,70-300,300 f/4, 400 f/5.6, etc. all the time all over the place.

(regular season NCAA soccer games though tend to very lax though, i've seen people with super-tele in the stands, but again it depends upon the place and the setup)

D3 colleges are often more lax about things, but it depends. Sometimes you can use super-tele, at the schools where sports aren't much of a big deal and attendance, even for football, is almost non-existent, it depends, not that it's a total free for all even there since they don't want people doing silly things and causing havoc or injury, but at some you can all but shoot from field in more or less pro positions, although at most you'd absolutely need a press pass for anything close to that.

In some cases bans are because everyone is so lawsuit happy these days, so no monopods even for field seating at soccer, in case you trip someone and then the stadium would get sued.

The places that ban lenses over 8" sometimes do it because they don't want people swinging long lenses and blocking other fan's views and not necessarily for other reasons.

NBA tends to be super restrictive (even with a press pass, for pre-season game, it's so restrictive that you often are not even allowed to so much as share shots on the web or even share them with other news agencies, some passes say the images can on;y be presented by the designated media outlet on the pass alone). NFL is often pretty restrictive. WPS is a mixed bag ranging over the entire gamut, from relatively lax to 100% restricted. MLS is mixed too although a bit more restrictive on average. MLB tends to be relatively lax about it, on average, they are much less strict than the NBA/NFL/NHL, much less so, but I have heard that in some MLB parks they are somewhat strict.

MLB is your best bet above the high school level (but do check since it does vary stadium to stadium).

or a sport that isn't getting love. Even at a D1 school, some sports, for some reason get little attention paid to them. I know one school where tennis was desperate to get a look, if you can show that you are capable of getting some decent shots they might let you in with whatever you want. Look at the local papers and the school's paper, if some sports rarely gets photos in the paper, they may be open to things.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 30, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> I kinda feel like starting a new blog page and requesting a press pass from the university as being a professional photographer with a website dealing with their school... Wonder if it will work haha.



hah, no, not for things like Texas Tech football

certainly not unless you really built it into a huge thing and had like half the school following your blog and it became as big a deal as the school newspaper and established as the go to site (and you proved you knew what you were doing on the sidelines and had some proof to provide)


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 30, 2012)

I was at a SD Chargers game last fall and brought in my entire kit in a backpack. They seemed more concerned about alcohol and maybe weapons than peaceable photographers with pixel peeping interests.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 31, 2012)

I recently went to a concert and the box office website said no "professional camera gear" so I brought my point and shoot with 36x zoom. I left my 7d at home. I brought the canon sx30is, but was prevented from taking that in, too. So, g1x may be a no go. Might as well just use your cellphone.


----------

